# Just found a Aquarium store near me!



## Cassandra90 (Aug 16, 2010)

http://www.anchorbayaquarium.com/

There is their website.
I love the look of their tanks.

I am kinda excited. I know lame right. Who gets excited over a fish store.  

Right after work a friend and I are going to go check it out. I am looking for some new tankmates for my male betta hm in a ten gallon. 

I have only kept shrimp, ADF's and snails with bettas. But I am willing to try something else if it is a good match. 
Hell I might find something for my 55 gallon semi aggressive tank. Of course Ill QT everthing.

Any suggestions? 


http://www.facebook.com/people/Ancho...239477?sk=info

Here is a link to their facebook page.


----------



## DKRST (Jan 11, 2011)

Any luck ever finding that medium angelfish you were looking for?


----------



## amazon21 (Jun 28, 2010)

Tell me if its good! if it is i might even make the drive


----------



## Cassandra90 (Aug 16, 2010)

Sorry for the late reply. 

I did find some nice marbled Angel Fish at the Aquarium! I love them.

And the store was pretty good, they had salt water and fresh water fish. Alot of species I have never seen before. It was neat to look at everything. They carry Discus which were really pretty. They had a large albino pelco, biggest I have ever seen. 

By the way do you live near New Baltimore?


----------



## DKRST (Jan 11, 2011)

Not certain if you mean amazon 21 or me, but I'm nowhere near Baltimore, I'm in SC.


----------



## Cassandra90 (Aug 16, 2010)

Sorry I mean Amazon.

I am posting pics up on my aquarium log right now of my new fish and my aquarium.


----------



## Christople (Sep 7, 2010)

I want a store with that kind of stock


----------



## Cassandra90 (Aug 16, 2010)

I actually have 2 kinda near me. This one and then there is one by my boyfriends house called Kees Pet Place.


----------



## Christople (Sep 7, 2010)

here is a link to my favorite lfs

well it says I can't use a link or I am doing it wrong but the website is wetspottropicalfish.com. You could do that or just google wet spot and pick one with the website. To see the stocking list go to spotlight


----------



## Cassandra90 (Aug 16, 2010)

That store has a nice stock of different species too.


----------

